# Sticky  Successful Hunters 2022



## NormD

mi_hunter65 said:


> My first deer with a bow! Happened to be the first sit of the year for myself, and she came by at 22 yards. 110lbs dressed.
> View attachment 864912


Got my first with a bow too, nice fat Yoop doe. 

Great feeling isn’t it. Congrats!


NormD sent it!


----------



## deepwoods

11-6 doe









Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## U of M Fan




----------



## Jet08

11/5/22


----------



## mattawanhunter

Holy Cow!!!! Congratulations beautiful huge Buck UofM!

Did you get a green score? We need to hear the story. Maybe it's someplace else here and I didn't see it!



U of M Fan said:


> View attachment 865268


----------



## mattawanhunter

Beautiful buck! Congratulations!



Jet08 said:


> 11/5/22
> 
> View attachment 865308


----------



## koz bow

11/7
Berrien county























Sent from my SM-S906U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## U of M Fan

mattawanhunter said:


> Holy Cow!!!! Congratulations beautiful huge Buck UofM!
> 
> Did you get a green score? We need to hear the story. Maybe it's someplace else here and I didn't see it!











My 11/8 buck


This has been a different year for me. Usually I’m in the U.P. at our annual hunting camp. But my Dad is having health issues and has struggled the last few seasons so we canceled this year. Knowing this was coming I started looking for a lease closer to home and I found one this past spring...




www.michigan-sportsman.com


----------



## mattawanhunter

November 8th 5:20 pm Kalamazoo County!

2002 Mathews Legacy, Rage expandable!


----------



## Ol goat 61

Took this one on November 7 in Ostego county.
Going back up to the UP on the 21st, will hunt the last week of season, trying for a bigger one


----------



## Piranha man

Still looking for Mr right whitetail but September was awsome! a couple passes lead to the herd bull . The blood is from 2nd arrow.


----------



## dewy6068

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Redarrow

Been chasing this guy for a couple years now, caught up with him Wednesday evening.


----------



## PWood

Redarrow said:


> Been chasing this guy for a couple years now, caught up with him Wednesday evening.


Huge brow tines! Congrats on a great buck.


----------



## Redarrow

PWood said:


> Huge brow tines! Congrats on a great buck.


thank you.


----------



## aacosta




----------



## Schutzhund

Got my first Buck on Veterans Day! Broke my collar bow late August so I've been working on drawing my bow since then. Gut shot the doe and listened to her run away when I heard something running back towards me I nocked another arrow to put a better shot on her. That's when this buck popped out and I gave em a Whitetail Special! This is my first year on my 8.5 acres and I'm glad I could get some meat in the freezer and a great memory.


----------



## selectcut




----------



## QDMAMAN

Kentucky archery 11/11









Michigan 11/15 firearm









it was a very good week!


----------



## Bob S

8:15 this morning. Field dressed 122 pounds. Heaviest doe from the property. Previous high was 116 pounds.


----------



## Waif

#2 of 2022.


----------



## Mortimer

Shot this 8 point during the early stages of the November 17th blizzard in Calhoun County. Shot at 90 yards using a Savage 350 Legend and a Winchester 150 grain bullet. I've shot 7 deer with this









gun and load and never had a problem with pass thru or blood trails.


----------



## mihunter

11/16/22
Calhoun Co
21” inside 10pt


















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## liftedchevy86

12/13/22 Archery. 
Was nose down on a doe. 
Personal best


----------



## old graybeard

Ingham county
12/20


----------



## Anita Dwink

Isabella doe.


----------



## Fishindeer

11-12 crossbow 8 pt. Sons 6 pt 11-15 first kill with his 450. Tuscola co.


----------



## Fishindeer

12-2-22 muzzle loading (450) Tuscola co.


----------



## Wild Thing

Elaine's muzzle loader deer - Saskatchewan - 5 1/2 years old - live weight 225# - 250 grain Barnes MZ Expander - 100 grains Black Horn 209


----------



## Wild Thing

My son's deer - 3 1/2 year old 6 Point - No brow tines - Dressed weight 155# - 6.5 Creedmoor - Browning X-Bolt - Dickinson County


----------



## Wild Thing

I didn't get any good opportunities at any of the bucks I was interested in at Lone Oak this year - not close enough anyway. But I did manage to get some venison and reduce the doe population some.

Muzzle Loader Doe - Dec 11th - 250 grain Barnes MZ Expander - 4 1/2 years old - dressed weight - 112# Dickinson County










Archery Doe - Jan 1 - 5 1/2 years old - Dressed weight 100# - PSE EVO EVL - Sevr 100 grain 2.0" broadhead - Dickinson County










Archery Buck - Saskatchewan - I believe only 3.5 years old (Incisors sent in for Cementum Annuli analysis) - Live weight 250# - PSE EVO EVL - Sevr 100 grain 2.0" broadhead









Wish we could grow them like this at Lone Oak


----------



## U of M Fan

Wild Thing said:


> I didn't get any good opportunities at any of the bucks I was interested in at Lone Oak this year - not close enough anyway. But I did manage to get some venison and reduce the doe population some.
> 
> Muzzle Loader Doe - Dec 11th - 250 grain Barnes MZ Expander - 4 1/2 years old - dressed weight - 112# Dickinson County
> View attachment 876119
> 
> 
> 
> Archery Doe - Jan 1 - 5 1/2 years old - Dressed weight 100# - PSE EVO EVL - Sevr 100 grain 2.0" broadhead - Dickinson County
> View attachment 876120
> 
> 
> 
> Archery Buck - Saskatchewan - I believe only 3.5 years old (Incisors sent in for Cementum Annuli analysis) - Live weight 250# - PSE EVO EVL - Sevr 100 grain 2.0" broadhead
> View attachment 876122
> 
> 
> Wish we could grow them like this at Lone Oak
> View attachment 876123


Great year for you and your family. Congrats


----------



## LabtechLewis

From the DMAP properties...
(4 antlerless not pictured)


----------

